# Canon i9100 driver won't install, Windows 7 64-bit



## Andr (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey;

As the title may or may not indicate, the official driver from the Canon support site will not install on my Windows 7x64 machine. 

I've tried the XP driver package as well as the Windows 7 add-on module. The AOM says it installs successfully, though it doesn't seem to be the full driver - driver says it isn't installed for the device, no i9100 shows up in the print window, etc. This makes sense, but I thought I'd point it out anyway. 

The XP driver install, which is really the only full driver package available for Windows, extracts some files and then runs the setup.exe, and at 60% through the installation where it says "creating folder", a window pops up saying driver installation did not complete, and it just hangs there after that. I have tried running through hoops with the compatibility modes while always ensuring I'm running the program as an administrator, and all of this has been remarkably unsuccessful and resulted in no change at all. 

I've searched Google, other sites, this forum, and turned up nothing of any help, so short of contacting customer support, I thought I'd ask what anyone thinks on a printer support forum. So: anyone have any ideas they'd be willing to share that could help me out? 

Thanks.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Did you go here for driver?
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/suppo...ltifunction/i_series/i9100#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## Andr (Aug 5, 2010)

I did indeed.

edit: Is there a way I could manually install the driver if I could find the proper files? Or what exactly is the folder name and path that it attempts to create - if it's having trouble there for some reason, maybe manually creating the folder will somehow make it work.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

You could try going ahead but dont go all the way to the .inf file

Just to the folder only, let windows choose from there.


----------



## Andr (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm. So, does anyone know which directories the driver package creates?


----------



## Andr (Aug 5, 2010)

*bump*?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

When installing the driver hit custom install....and put it where you like so you can easily access the folder


----------



## Andr (Aug 5, 2010)

That would be great, but there are literally no options in the installer other than clicking next, agreeing to terms and conditions, and exiting.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Try this:

Turn printer off
Unplug USB cable from printer to computer
Uninstall printer driver and software from "program features" in control panel.

Installation:

Turn on printer - Do not plug in USB cable yet.
Run driver and software installation
Connect USB cable when told to by installation
Restart computer after installation finishes


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

@kevin techno - Please read the whole post before posting Ive already given the correct link for driver and software.


----------

